# Perch Queston



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I A putting the final touches on my loft. I am using regular t perches made out of 2x4's.I am wondering what the spacing should be and how far off the floor the bottom one should be. Also in the section of my loftwhere the nest boxes are should I put some perches also even though the nest box fronts can fold down for a perch also?


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

We're making some box perches, and maybe some t-type in addition to the nest boxes, and the lowest of anything will be about a 13-14" off the floor, just higher than the floor-level vents in the walls. 

I think we're going to make the box perches 10 x 10 x 5.?? inches depth (whatever the actual width of a 1x6 is) but most of the T perches I've seen seem to be farther apart than that.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

These are some of the perches I use. Did you ever locate a local club to join ?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> These are some of the perches I use. Did you ever locate a local club to join ?


Warren what is the ceiling? Some type of insulated product? 

The T perches I use are made out of 1 X 4 for the upright with 5" 2x4 perches set at 11" centers along the 1X4. They seem to work pretty good. I have the 1x4 spaced about 12" apart.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> These are some of the perches I use. Did you ever locate a local club to join ?



Those are nice perches. I did find a club not to far from me and someonevery close to me that races also. I have gone down to the club with him one time and plan on joining soon. Do you think i need perches in the breeding section also?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Perches*

My 2x4 perches are 12" OC top to bottom and I just put them on the studs-16" OC. I think Perches in the breeding loft is a good thing-They may want a break from time to time. Just my 2 cents-LOL
Jack


----------

